# towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista



## bcm

I hope someone can answer this.  Can I tow a Jeep Wrangler behind a Winnebago (VW Chassis) Vista?  Also what kind of towing equipment would I need to safely tow a vehicle??
thnx


----------



## hertig

Re: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

Well, lets consider that.  What is the hitch capacity of the Vista?  What is the GCWR (maximum weight for the motorhome and what it is towing)?  What is the weight of the Jeep?  And what is the weight of the Vista loaded for travel with water, people, food, clothes, etc?  If you know these numbers, you can answer the question.  Or we can


----------



## Kirk

Re: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

As John stated, just check the weight ratings of the Vista and compare to the weight of the Jeep. Not difficult to do.


----------



## ImaHeadaU

RE: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

Having owned and traveled in VW Westfalia campers for many years, I can tell you that VWs generally don't have much towing capacity.  I'm not familiar with the Winnebago Vista.  I Googled it and the Jeep Wrangler.  According to http://www.fmca.com/fmc2002/octmag/coachfeature.asp#SPECIFICATIONS , The Vista can tow 2,000 lbs..  According to http://www.jeep.ca/en/common/pdf/specs_wrangler.pdf , the  Wrangler weighs 3,782 lbs. empty.  Also the Vista has only [SIZE= 10pt]795 lb. payload.  Add a couple passengers and their bags and you can use that up right away..[/SIZE]


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

bcm, it sounds like the answer is no.


----------



## oma

RE: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

I test drove a Winnebago View and it swayed so much I wouldn't buy it. Do you have that problem? I am interested in getting a Class B but concerned about the View.
thanks


----------



## Shore T

RE: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

I know I'm little late, but... I own a 2002 VW Vista (Winnebago) and it is the best. It carries all our junk, sleeps three (2 adults, 1 child and a dog) very well. Unfortunately towing a TOAD is not likely in our situation given that we like to over pack and carry every thing that we might need. It beats going to every Wal Mart along the trip. However even with those bad habits we manage to consistently get 13.5 to 14 MPG. I hear talk of folks getting more MPG but I havenâ€™t seen it. We purchased ourâ€™s for about 30K and put in about 5K to repair some minor stuff, tires, etcâ€¦ I donâ€™t know why Winnebago and VW stopped making these, but Iâ€™m sure they have a good reason. Either way my 2 cents is if you can find one in good shape, get it you wonâ€™t be disappointed. Best wishes and warm regards. Shore T.


----------



## bcm

Re: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

Well with all the feedback, that answers my question.  After spending time with our Vista on the road this last week, we probably shouldn't ever need to tow a vehicle.  It handles similar to my SUV, has better brakes and the turning radius is smaller than my SUV . . . and more than 200 horse power !  We drove it in very tight areas - one wouldn't dream of trying with a large RV unit.  It is very sad that Winnebago stopped producing these units and switched to the Mercedes (Dodge) SPRINTER platform, these units (View) are top heavy and have complete different handling characteristics as someone mentioned in their experiences above.  I assume it was alot more cost effective for WINNEBAGO to switch production to the Mercedes platform, which leave alot to be desired comparing the craftsmanship and the quality to the VW chassis - Oh by the way, we only get about 13 - 14 MPG with ours . . . but thats continuously cruising at 75 MPH, even up hill.  If anyone can find one, they're great units - alot more room and functionality than the RIALTA models, especially if you want a functional bathroom with a shower! :bleh:


----------



## Shore T

Re: towing behind a Winnebago (VW) Vista

BCM,

All your points are on target. The only inconvenience we have found with using the unit as a vehicle is the need to connect/disconnect every time you want to go some where. We have mitigated this by attaching a metal rectangular cargo rack to the rear tow hitch on which we carry our bicycles. This way you can ride them to get what ever you forgot and/or makes you really think twice about going someplace (i.e. shopping). We have discussed getting a sturdier luggage rack in the back which might hold a vespa type scooter? Iâ€™m glad to see that Iâ€™m not the only one who has never reached the magical 15+ MPG. 

Have you had any problems with water seeping in from around the seal of the bathroom window? I caught it just in time and am planning on replacing that real window seal. It did cause some bubbling of the wall paper on the in side rear wall behnd the toilet, but no visible delamination on the outside. Luckily I am now storing my unit inside a building, which will allow me to make the replacement at my convenience.


----------

